# cycle recommendation from George Farah Himself



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

This is a copy and paste from another site. May or may not be true but worth a post. Enjoy....................................

Ok i am about ready to slit my wrist after reading some of the proposed cycles on here. People are just fcking stupid when it comes to gear. I didnt want to post this but to keep me from sucking on a 12 gauge, i felt compelled.

My friend just hired Farah. He weighs about 230 lbs, 10% bf, been training for 20 years and is about 5'10". Here is George's cycle recomendation....

You ready.......

No are you ready?...........

500mg test E

400mg Eq

4 ius GH

And i SWEAR that is his cycle

THATS FCKING IT!!!!!

So here is one of the top trainers in the world recommending half or a third of what some people are wanting to run. It not 5 different compounds or huge dosages...ITS DIET+GEAR+INTENSITY=GROWING


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

live2liftt said:


> This is a copy and paste from another site. May or may not be true but worth a post. Enjoy....................................
> 
> Ok i am about ready to slit my wrist after reading some of the proposed cycles on here. People are just fcking stupid when it comes to gear. I didnt want to post this but to keep me from sucking on a 12 gauge, i felt compelled.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, this guy should up the test to 600mg per week. As it has been proven to be better.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I presume that's per week for the gear and per day for Gh.

Depends on what level the trainee is at.

But the premise is right. Super doses are not necessary.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

MA1984 said:


> Hey mate, this guy should up the test to 600mg per week. As it has been proven to be better.


 :lol:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

AAS aren't magic without a good diet and hard training. More isn't always better and I have learned that from experence.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Before anyone asks me anything I'm not the original poster and the 'friend' isnt my friend.

This is literally a post I came across on another site and I know nothing of the people it involves


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> I presume that's per week for the gear and per day for Gh.
> 
> Depends on what level the trainee is at.
> 
> But the premise is right. Super doses are not necessary.


I'm not entirely sure but I would imagine your right.

Another point worth noting that is mentioned later on in said forum that Farah and I presume alot of gurus do this as like a base/test cycle to see how you will respond and then up/lower the dosages from there.

Another thing that was mentioned is alot of times 'They follow the 30 day break between cycles'

I'm not sure if that means they do a cycle 30 days of nothing then cycle again or cruise for the 30 days then blast again. Any thoughts?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

It sounds a bit "do as I say" - not "do as I do".

They are either lazy recommendations for a client, or his cruising doseages. If he was a competing pro on half a g of test and 400mg of boldenone, he wasted his potential. Imagine what a legend he would have been if he cycled like his peers.

the more I think about the compounds and doseages, the more it sounds like healthy off-season cruising for a big man, or advice to a client who he doesn't want to sue him.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

This is another bit to it just found regarding diet, training cardio................

I'm going to take an example of a 200-pound guy who is planning to compete in a bodybuilding contest, or just wants to look good for the beach. How will we work on his diet and training?

• First, his daily caloric need will be based on his metabolism: fast, medium or slow. If he has a fast metabolism, then I multiply his weight by 20; medium metabolism, multiply it by 15 and slow metabolism, multiply it by 12. Suppose this guy has a fast metabolism. His daily caloric needs will be 200 x 20 = 4,000 calories/day.

• Diet will be followed six days per week, with one cheat day. The composition of his diet will be roughly high carbohydrate, moderate protein and low fat: about 50/30/20 percent, respectively. The breakdown will be 500 grams of carbs, 300 grams of protein and about 89 grams of fat.

• I will start him on a training schedule of five days per week, with legs on Monday, chest/abs on Tuesday, back on Wednesday, shoulders on Thursday and arms/calves on Friday, and 'off' on the weekend. He will begin by doing some moderate cardio first thing in the morning, on an empty stomach, for about 20 minutes, three days per week. Cardio could be riding a stationary bike, walking on a treadmill or using an elliptical machine, keeping target heart rate around 65-70 percent.

Pre-Contest Game Plan

With the contest date approaching, things will start to change- counting weeks backward from the show, as follows:

16 to12 Weeks Out:

• Diet and training as outlined above.

12 to 10 Weeks Out:

• Start dropping carbs by 50-75 grams (200-300 calories), and add protein by 12-18 grams (25 percent of the total amount of carbs dropped). For our guy, we will drop 50 grams of carbs (total carbs = 450 grams) and add 12 grams of protein (total protein = 412 grams).

• Keep cardio at three days/week for 20 minutes.

10 to 8 Weeks Out:

• Continue dropping 50 grams of carbs (total down to 400 grams) and add 12 grams of protein (total up to 450 grams).

• Add an extra day of cardio and extra five minutes: 25 minutes 4 days/week.

• Eliminate cheat day, dieting seven days/week (you may want to consider eliminating cheat day earlier, by 12-10 weeks if your fat percentage is high).

8 to 6 Weeks Out:

• Continue dropping 50 grams of carbs (total down to 350 grams) and add 12 grams of protein (total up to 462 grams).

• Keep adding an extra day of cardio and an extra five minutes: 30 minutes, five days/week.

6 to 4 Weeks Out:

• Continue dropping 50 grams of carbs (total down to 300 grams) and add 12 grams of protein (total up to 475 grams).

• Keep adding an extra day of cardio and an extra five minutes: 35 minutes, six days/week.

4 to 2 Weeks Out:

• Continue dropping 50 grams of carbs (total down to 250 grams) and add 12 grams of protein (total up to 487 grams).

• Keep adding an extra day of cardio and extra five minutes: 35 minutes, seven days/week.

2 Weeks Out:

• Continue same diet

• Stop all cardio

8 Days Out:

The contest is on Saturday, so carb-depleting starts the Sunday prior to the show. Drop the carbohydrate in half until about four days before the contest. So my guy will be eating 125 grams of carbs.

4 Days Out:

• Start 'adding the carbs back' on the Wednesday prior to the contest. Add back all the carbs you took off: 500 grams of carbs for my guy.

• On Thursday, add 50 percent more, on top of the carbs you had on Wednesday: 500 + 200 = 700 grams of carbs.

• On Friday, you need to start watching your condition and be careful with any spillage. If you start to spill, back off the carbs and if you think you're still flat, you need to go up on the carbs.

These are just the general principles of my formula; there are so many other adjustments that go with it depending on the progress/condition of the bodybuilder.

Good luck with your show!!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Last thing a trainer wants is a dead client. If I was a trainer I would recommend half that dosage and I would have the client sign a waiver for my liability in case he hurts himself. You have to see it under this perspective.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Not exactly evolutionary but perfectly good, which GH is it though? lol!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

live2liftt said:


> Before anyone asks me anything I'm not the original poster and the 'friend' isnt my friend.
> 
> This is literally a post I came across on another site and I know nothing of the people it involves


on the other hand, George Farah might have taken a natty under his wing, hence gave a cycle for a guy who has never run any juice..... ever...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Some guys have great genetics and need minimal aas some need bigger doses, some start off smaller so need big doses at top level, just because 500mg test 400mg eq is enough for 1guy don't mean its enough for another.

If you can reach top level of muscluar development on minimal aas then that's fantastic for you. But not everyone is that lucky.

But I think its wrong to jump onto high doses for the sack of it, you need the experience and knowledge to come to the conculsuion you need them doses, not just taking them because you hope they will be better.

So there a big diffrence between a guy who knows from his own experience he is better on higher doses than a guy who just wants to run high doses and hope for the best.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL infernal takes that b4 lunch time let alone for the week


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd rather see George farahs training and diet regime for the fella rather than his gear usage


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

reza85 said:


> LOL infernal takes that b4 lunch time let alone for the week


 :lol: I just spat out my cranberry juice :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> :lol: I just spat out my cranberry juice :lol:


I knew you will find you way to this thread mate lol.

Good luck on prep


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

$5000 a year I would have thought it would be something more complex for 230lbs 10%bf...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

reza85 said:


> I knew you will find you way to this thread mate lol.
> 
> Good luck on prep


Thanks mate means alot bed in 2 hours up bright & early morning cardio & BCAA  I thought i smelled a low dose cycle here so i just had to sniff it out


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks mate means alot bed in 2 hours up bright & early morning cardio & BCAA  I thought i smelled a low dose cycle here so i just had to sniff it out


My low dose cycle sense is tingling...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Smoog said:


> My low dose cycle sense is tingling...


Damn it forgot my spandex outfit & cape ...


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Damn it forgot my spandex outfit & cape ...


Don't lie, any opportunity for spandex....


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Spandex are the new onzie don't you know...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Don't lie, any opportunity for spandex....


ok ok give me sec its so tight to get into their we go ! Spandex on !


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

George Farah cycle? More like a Mo Farrah cycle.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Spandex are the new onzie don't you know...


Ok their its on ffsake that was a tight fit !:laugh:


----------

